# Baboon appreciation week



## MrsHaas (Jun 17, 2016)

I kno this overlaps with pokie appreciation week but I just got too excited!!

Please post your baboon stories and pics!!  Can't wait to see this thread blossom like the pokie one did!  I'll get things going by posting a few pictures (I'll add more when I get home and have a chance to take some photos)...

Here's a few of my beauties!

M. balfouri (bred by the lovely @Blue Jaye):




E. Olivacea




I. mira




E. pachypus (RIP) - in the container I bought her in, not her enclosure FYI 




Ok, now YOUR turn peeps!

Reactions: Like 6 | Love 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Jun 17, 2016)

Oh and by the way, Avic appreciation week is next!  Then dwarf appreciation... I could go on forever!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheInv4sion (Jun 17, 2016)

MrsHaas said:


> Oh and by the way, Avic appreciation week is next!  Then dwarf appreciation... I could go on forever!


lol why do I have a feeling they will all start overlapping together until its just "Tarantula Appreciation Week"

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Blue Jaye (Jun 17, 2016)

M.balfouri communal. Family dinner ! Dubia buffet !

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Love 5


----------



## cold blood (Jun 17, 2016)

MrsHaas said:


> I could go on forever!


Oh, we know you will.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Venom1080 (Jun 17, 2016)

oh @Chris LXXIX , where are you??


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 17, 2016)

Blue Jaye said:


> *Dubai *buffet !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_B.dubia_ were offered by some "rich by the oil" Arabs, by chance? :-s

jok

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 17, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> oh @Chris LXXIX , where are you??


Here u_u

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annabelle (Jun 17, 2016)

My darling MM OBT

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 4


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 18, 2016)

annabelle said:


> View attachment 213653
> 
> My darling MM OBT


It's all legs, so lovely

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blue Jaye (Jun 18, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> _B.dubia_ were offered by some "rich by the oil" Arabs, by chance? :-s
> 
> jok


Hahaha nice! I didn't catch the mis spelling.

Reactions: Love 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## cold blood (Jun 18, 2016)

0823150020



__ cold blood
__ Jan 28, 2016
__ 3
__
ceratogyrus
darlingi




						darlingi

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Chris11 (Jun 18, 2016)

MrsHaas said:


> I kno this overlaps with pokie appreciation week but I just got too excited!!
> 
> Please post your baboon stories and pics!!  Can't wait to see this thread blossom like the pokie one did!  I'll get things going by posting a few pictures (I'll add more when I get home and have a chance to take some photos)...
> 
> ...


Im wondering how said person got such a clear pic of I. mira.... rehousing probably right?! If i was more savvy with technology the pics qould be a-flowin righr now!!!


----------



## Blue Jaye (Jun 18, 2016)

Did someone say I.mira lol she was out of her hide for about a week before she started reconstruction. Pics kinda dark sorry.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## Travis21v4 (Jun 18, 2016)

@Blue Jaye blues babies!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Travis21v4 (Jun 18, 2016)

Travis21v4 said:


> @Blue Jaye blues babies!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blue Jaye (Jun 18, 2016)

Travis21v4 said:


> @Blue Jaye blues babies!!


Oh nice pic, thanks sweets!


----------



## Poec54 (Jun 18, 2016)

Ah, baboon spiders.  Back when I started collecting tarantulas in the early 1970's, all that was available was a handful of NW terrestrials.  Having friends with reptile collections I came across an old pricelist of a dealer out west that had a species of baboon spider on it.  I immediately sent them a money order, but by then the few baboons he had were already sold.  I wanted them so bad, and kept looking for years to no avail.  It wasn't until 1994 that I saw baboon spiders show up on a reptile dealer's pricelist again, and this time it was several species (H gigas, P muticus, E pachypus, H maculata, and P murinus-brown/green form).  I soon had some.  What personalities, everything I had hoped for.  The hobby was just starting to develop nationwide and almost everything was w/c.  I got Andrew Smith's book 'Baboon Spiders', the first attempt to make sense of African tarantula taxonomy, and learned there were quite a few species on that continent.  Within several years I was able acquire a total of 15 African species, something almost no one in the US had any desire to do (the hobby still being dominated by NW's).  Now that CBB's have been flowing into the US years for years from Europe, the number of OW's available has increased dramatically.  Although Africa still isn't represented as well as it should be, due to the seemingly constant civil wars that make collecting hazardous.  I hope we continue to see more species introduced, no doubt there's many that haven't been discovered yet.  I'll always have a soft spot for baboon spiders.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Trenor (Jun 18, 2016)

Blue Jaye said:


> M.balfouri communal. Family dinner ! Dubia buffet !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, it is fun watching them eat.


annabelle said:


> View attachment 213653
> 
> My darling MM OBT


Wow, say what you want else you want about an OTB but man are they gorgeous.


cold blood said:


> 0823150020
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got a threat pose from one of my tiny H.pulchripes slings. I tried to get a photo but the pre-flash on the phone camera scared it and it ran for it's hide.


Travis21v4 said:


> @Blue Jaye blues babies!!


Are those M.balfouri?


----------



## Trenor (Jun 18, 2016)

M.balfouri communal when I got them.





They have grown a bit bigger though not showing their colors yet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trenor (Jun 18, 2016)

I.mira - one of my personal favorites.





Just kidding. I guess that joke would work with most baboon Ts.





Sneaking out of the hide.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## Trenor (Jun 18, 2016)

My H.pulchripes slings are still small but they are starting to get their colors. Look at the tinted feet.  
This is one of the guys that threw a threat pose the other day when I startled it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Trenor (Jun 18, 2016)

Here is my A.ezendami female I got from CB. 





Someone is plump and should be molting soon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## EulersK (Jun 18, 2016)

"Gee grannie, what a big horn you have." 

"All the better to... actually, not sure what this thing is for."

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Blue Jaye (Jun 18, 2016)

Trenor said:


> M.balfouri communal when I got them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! It's amazing how quickly mine grow in the communal verses the ones that aren't . My female double sacked me so my communal is more like an army lol . I just started removing some. It's literally the easiest sling catching ever. They don't even run. But once they are in the cup it's a serious wtf moment. They have grown up together for about a year now and most are 2 inches +. It's been a very, very interesting adventure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trenor (Jun 18, 2016)

Blue Jaye said:


> Very nice! It's amazing how quickly mine grow in the communal verses the ones that aren't . My female double sacked me so my communal is more like an army lol . I just started removing some. It's literally the easiest sling catching ever. They don't even run. But once they are in the cup it's a serious wtf moment. They have grown up together for about a year now and most are 2 inches +. It's been a very, very interesting adventure.


That's really cool. I've not raised any outside the communal. I bet it is wild to have a set of sing born in the communal and to watch multiple generations grow up. I look forward to seeing how it all goes.

Edit: Thanks to @Thistles for these guys, I got them from her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blue Jaye (Jun 18, 2016)

Trenor said:


> That's really cool. I've not raised any outside the communal. I bet it is wild to have a set of sing born in the communal and to watch multiple generations grow up. I look forward to seeing how it all goes.


It really is amazing. Especially watching mom wrangle them up. help feed, even now she still gets involved with feeding and they still eat with her. But it's unfortunately time to separate them. They are running out of real estate lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 18, 2016)

Well.......it's a baboon...so why not?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## cold blood (Jun 18, 2016)

[

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 18, 2016)

cold blood said:


> [


'-,,-'

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lollipop 1 | Cake 1


----------



## Trenor (Jun 18, 2016)

Blue Jaye said:


> It really is amazing. Especially watching mom wrangle them up. help feed, even now she still gets involved with feeding and they still eat with her. But it's unfortunately time to separate them. They are running out of real estate lol


Have you tried adding more that were not of the same sack? I was wondering because when mine get older if I need a male I didn't know how adding one in would work.

I'll have to rehouse mine in another molt of two. It should be interesting.


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 18, 2016)

what does the "[" mean?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 18, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> what does the "[" mean?


It's for call here the marvelous breadfish (swimming in the ocean waters, he's like an inverse sandwich, btw) for clean ourselves from sin :-s

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 18, 2016)

So the baboon video was a sin?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 18, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> So the baboon video was a sin?


Ah ah, no. Why?


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 18, 2016)

"to clean ourselves from sin" made me thinnk that the baboon video was s in because it wasnt a baboon tarantula.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## cold blood (Jun 18, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> what does the "[" mean?


It means that AB doesn't let one delete their own post

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 18, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> "to clean ourselves from sin" made me thinnk that the baboon video was s in because it wasnt a baboon tarantula.


I was thinking about a greater sin. Saw no appreciation to the *Goddess *0.1 _Pelinobius muticus _so far in a 'Baboon' based thread.
I was here, lurking; then waiting, struggling, hoping, trying to protect and conserve that little ray of light but *no one* pointed out her hissing graciousness.

I can't mantain, all alone, the immortal flame at the *Goddess *altar, ain't Lord Gwyn :-s

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## Vezon (Jun 18, 2016)

P. murinus
P. lugardi
M. balfouri

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WhitenerJ (Jun 18, 2016)

My female P. murinus Pumpkin.













P. Murinus



__ WhitenerJ
__ Jun 18, 2016
__ 6

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 18, 2016)

cold blood said:


> It means that AB doesn't let one delete their own post


So you are markinng my post out to be deleted by a moderator? Or are you playing tarantula mind tricks onn me?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 18, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I was thinking about a greater sin. Saw no appreciation to the *Goddess *0.1 _Pelinobius muticus _so far in a 'Baboon' based thread.
> I was here, lurking; then waiting, struggling, hoping, trying to protect and conserve that little ray of light but *no one* pointed out her hissing graciousness.
> 
> I can't mantain, all alone, the immortal flame at the *Goddess *altar, ain't Lord Gwyn :-s


Um, ok then. Dont know what to say to that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 18, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> Um, ok then. Dont know what to say to that.


Eh, there's nothing to say my man: facts speaks alone. Only Rob Halford singing "A Touch Of Evil" will understand me now :-s

Uh well, at least the *Prophet *of the *Goddess *0.1 _Pelinobius muticus_, mighty _Pterinochilus murinus_, is celebrated. Bit of solace


----------



## EulersK (Jun 18, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I was thinking about a greater sin. Saw no appreciation to the *Goddess *0.1 _Pelinobius muticus _so far in a 'Baboon' based thread.
> I was here, lurking; then waiting, struggling, hoping, trying to protect and conserve that little ray of light but *no one* pointed out her hissing graciousness.
> 
> I can't mantain, all alone, the immortal flame at the *Goddess *altar, ain't Lord Gwyn :-s





YagerManJennsen said:


> Um, ok then. Dont know what to say to that.


Have you not heard the ramblings of an old priest about his Goddess? Luck you.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 18, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Have you not heard the ramblings of an old priest about his Goddess? Luck you.


Yes I have heard

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 18, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Eh, there's nothing to say my man: facts speaks alone. Only Rob Halford singing "A Touch Of Evil" will understand me now :-s
> 
> Uh well, at least the *Prophet *of the *Goddess *0.1 _Pelinobius muticus_, mighty _Pterinochilus murinus_, is celebrated. Bit of solace


Rob Halford, my favorite metal singer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 18, 2016)

Lafawnda the H. mac. The only baboon in the collection.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## antinous (Jun 18, 2016)

Since this a baboon specific thread, what sp. do you think I should get as my 'first' one? I'm leaning towards P. murinis TCF, P. chordata, P. lugardi, A. ezandami or H. marksi mainly. I'm open to any, but I'd like to have one that's not a pet hole haha.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 18, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> Since this a baboon specific thread, what sp. do you think I should get as my 'first' one? I'm leaning towards P. murinis TCF, P. chordata, P. lugardi, A. ezandami or H. marksi mainly. I'm open to any, but I'd like to have one that's not a pet hole haha.


You didn't mentioned genus _Ceratogyrus_, they are class, and good 'Baboons' for start. I suggest you one. Plus, that horn :-s

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## cold blood (Jun 18, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> So you are markinng my post out to be deleted by a moderator? Or are you playing tarantula mind tricks onn me?


ummm, neither, I just deleted a post.

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 18, 2016)

cold blood said:


> ummm, neither, I just deleted a post.


I was rightly confused there for a minute, apologies


----------



## cold blood (Jun 18, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> Since this a baboon specific thread, what sp. do you think I should get as my 'first' one? I'm leaning towards P. murinis TCF, P. chordata, P. lugardi, A. ezandami or H. marksi mainly. I'm open to any, but I'd like to have one that's not a pet hole haha.


A. ezendami or C. marshalli...both for different reasons....ezendami are simply gorgeous, marshalli are beastly eaters that are pretty much always out.   Darlingi is good, too...i'll rate that 3rd.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 18, 2016)

I see my _C.marshalli_ 24/7 basically, via that web curtain, of course. Here prior her recent molt :-s

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andy00 (Jun 18, 2016)

My c Marshalli made a 6" burrow right after unpacking and then molted after 3 days  it made me a little window in its burrow against the side of the enclosure so I could see it which was really nice of it  It hasn't come out completely while I've been watching but I'm sure it comes out super late at night. Hopefully it'll start to web outside its burrow though so maybe I could see it fully again


----------



## EulersK (Jun 18, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> Since this a baboon specific thread, what sp. do you think I should get as my 'first' one? I'm leaning towards P. murinis TCF, P. chordata, P. lugardi, A. ezandami or H. marksi mainly. I'm open to any, but I'd like to have one that's not a pet hole haha.


Another vote for Ceratogyrus sp., specifically marshalli or darlingi. The darlingi is my personal favorite, has a better temperament than marshalli in my experience.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blue Jaye (Jun 19, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Have you tried adding more that were not of the same sack? I was wondering because when mine get older if I need a male I didn't know how adding one in would work.
> 
> I'll have to rehouse mine in another molt of two. It should be interesting.


I've actually house balfouri in several ways. One communal has 5 adult females and males don't do well with them. I have done a communal with non related juves to start and they did well with no problems grew up nicely. I did a pair as well. They lived together for three years. Then the male passed and she ate him. The key is enough room for them to be comfortable without squabbling over turf.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mistertim (Jun 19, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> I was rightly confused there for a minute, apologies


]

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## louise f (Jun 19, 2016)

Ceratogyrus marshalli My favorite baboon <3













Ceratogyrus marshalli



__ louise f
__ Mar 6, 2016
__ 3



						Mother to all the babies
					




Monocentropus balfouri nr 2












Monocentropus Balfouri



__ louise f
__ Mar 6, 2016
__ 2



						MM
					




Eucratoscelus pachypus nr 3












Eucratoscelus pachypus



__ louise f
__ May 22, 2016
__ 5

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Love 1


----------



## Flexzone (Jun 19, 2016)

Juvenile M. balfouri showing attitude, thinking it's all tough  View media item 32793

Reactions: Funny 2 | Love 1


----------



## Trenor (Jun 19, 2016)

Blue Jaye said:


> I've actually house balfouri in several ways. One communal has 5 adult females and males don't do well with them. I have done a communal with non related juves to start and they did well with no problems grew up nicely. I did a pair as well. They lived together for three years. Then the male passed and she ate him. The key is enough room for them to be comfortable without squabbling over turf.


Ah, cool. As much of a home as they have made the current enclosure, I think I'll need to rehouse them next molt or soon after. Would you just do an enclosure step up where in 6 month or so they need to be moved again or go with something much bigger that with 3 they wouldn't need to be rehoused till adulthood?

Thanks for all the great info.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 19, 2016)

mistertim said:


> ]


^-,,-^

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## EulersK (Jun 19, 2016)

Tarantula1995 said:


> Juvenile M. balfouri showing attitude, thinking it's all tough  View media item 32793


Get bit by it, that'll show you how tough it is!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Blue Jaye (Jun 20, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Ah, cool. As much of a home as they have made the current enclosure, I think I'll need to rehouse them next molt or soon after. Would you just do an enclosure step up where in 6 month or so they need to be moved again or go with something much bigger that with 3 they wouldn't need to be rehoused till adulthood?
> 
> Thanks for all the great info.


Definitely go with bigger, balfouri do tend to stress a bit after a rehouse. I would go as big as you can. Think of it like houses on large lots. Not condos right next to each other. Anytime

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheInv4sion (Jun 20, 2016)

OBT Feeding



__ TheInv4sion
__ May 4, 2016
__ 8



						First time managing to feed OBT without enclosure closed without him/her hiding.
					



My Juvie OBT

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Jun 20, 2016)

C marshalli after rehouse. unknown sp. of Hysterocrates, possibly laticeps. sorry chris, maybe if my queen ever left her hole id have some pics!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheInv4sion (Jun 20, 2016)

0.1 Queen



__ TheInv4sion
__ Jun 20, 2016
__ 16



						Chris I'm calling you out
					



0.1 Queen P. muticus
I gotchu @Chris LXXIX

Reactions: Like 1 | Award 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 20, 2016)

TheInv4sion said:


> OBT Feeding
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love to see the *Prophet *in such "Hellraiser" enclosure. One day Pinhead and the Cenobites will arrive, my man. Just wait.

Hugs for the *Goddess*, you are indeed a General we can be proud of, man.


----------



## antinous (Jun 20, 2016)

Question, for owners of OBT slings (.75-1"), is it okay if the substrate is a little moist to the touch? I'm letting the sub dry out before my friend drops them off and I'll also place a sprig of moist sphagnum moss in there since it is a sling.


----------



## TheInv4sion (Jun 20, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> Question, for owners of OBT slings (.75-1"), is it okay if the substrate is a little moist to the touch? I'm letting the sub dry out before my friend drops them off and I'll also place a sprig of moist sphagnum moss in there since it is a sling.


I started with slightly moist sub but literally never moistened it after that. Tbh bone dry should be fine with a water dish

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## TheInv4sion (Jun 20, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I love to see the *Prophet *in such "Hellraiser" enclosure. One day Pinhead and the Cenobites will arrive, my man. Just wait.
> 
> Hugs for the *Goddess*, you are indeed a General we can be proud of, man.


i actually rehoused my "*Prophet*" just never snapped a pic after the rehouse as he is always hiding in his shrine built for the one and only *Queen*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 20, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> Question, for owners of OBT slings (.75-1"), is it okay if the substrate is a little moist to the touch? I'm letting the sub dry out before my friend drops them off and I'll also place a sprig of moist sphagnum moss in there since it is a sling.


A bit of slightly moist substrate wouldn't harm at all a sane *Prophet *on his/her prime days :-s

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blackout14 (Jun 20, 2016)

Love baboons
Freshly molted obt





One of the 2 I miras 






Other I Mira 





E murinus any time I get near it darts lol






Queen p murinus unsexed 2 inch waiting on another one as well





I have 2 h gigas I just picked up as well that are 3/4 of an inch or so no pics yet.  Haven't gotten into the ow aborials yet they still scare me a bit even though I don't handle any as a rule just something about an h Mac that scares me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 20, 2016)

So this might be a noob-ish question by why does the designation "Baboon" only pertain to OW tarantulas?


----------



## Trenor (Jun 20, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> So this might be a noob-ish question by why does the designation "Baboon" only pertain to OW tarantulas?


Because Baboons tarantulas all come from Africa and as such are OW.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Blackout14 (Jun 20, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Because Baboons tarantulas all come from Africa and as such are OW.


Beat me to it

Reactions: Lollipop 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 20, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Because Baboons tarantulas all come from Africa and as such are OW.


But why arennt there any new world baboons, whats special about the African ones, something to do with the way their back legs are shaped?


----------



## antinous (Jun 20, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> But why arennt there any new world baboons, whats special about the African ones, something to do with the way their back legs are shaped?


Baboons (the primates) are only found in Africa, that's why the tarantulas there are called 'baboons'. Wouldn't make sense to call NWs 'baboons' if there aren't any on the continent.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blackout14 (Jun 20, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> But why arennt there any new world baboons, whats special about the African ones, something to do with the way their back legs are shaped?


No urticating hairs
Powerful venom
Defense nature
Comes from Africa
Ow
Baboons

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## Blackout14 (Jun 20, 2016)

I also remmeber reading somewere many years ago that the name baboon came from the idea that they we thought to be strong enough to eat primates at one point lol.  This was many many many years ago lol

Reactions: Funny 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 20, 2016)

Phormic28 said:


> Baboons (the primates) are only found in Africa, that's why the tarantulas there are called 'baboons'. Wouldn't make sense to call NWs 'baboons' if there aren't any on the continent.


That's kinda what I was thinking but wasn't exactly sure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 20, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> So this might be a noob-ish question by why does the designation "Baboon" only pertain to OW tarantulas?


Only to Africans, not every OW T's, because, if i'm not wrong, have heard time ago some stuff about their (T's) legs particular and a (true) Baboon chimps legs somewhat similarity.

Bah. Don't know, only thing i know is that the name 'Baboon', for those T's, sounds awesome :-s

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Trenor (Jun 20, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Bah. Don't know, only thing i know is that the name 'Baboon', for those T's, sounds awesome :-s


Everyone wants a Baboon tarantula. It does sound awesome.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 20, 2016)

Trenor said:


> Everyone wants a Baboon tarantula. It does sound awesome.


Can't disagree 

Great, easy to care mostly... nice attitude. Only a pure finest evildoer would dislike those :-s

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Thistles (Jun 20, 2016)

My *Goddess* very obligingly gave me a window into her burrow right at the front of her new enclosure. Lucky me! Isn't she a good girl?

Edit: don't look too closely at other stuff. I am not smart. I did change the date lol. The fingerprints remain, though, and the tank is not exactly a masterpiece, but it works.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1 | Award 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 20, 2016)

Thistles said:


> View attachment 213906
> 
> My *Goddess* very obligingly gave me a window into her burrow right at the front of her new enclosure. Lucky me! Isn't she a good girl?


What kind of hinges are those??

Reactions: Award 1


----------



## Thistles (Jun 20, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> What kind of hinges are those??


I don't remember where I got them. It was like 4 years ago and the bookmark for the site was on an old computer that died. They're just some plastic ones I got from a site with stuff for acrylic.

Edit: did a quick search and found 'em here http://www.tapplastics.com/product/plastics/handles_hinges_latches/monster_micro_hinge/571

I used the micro ones I think, and the locks are also on that site.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blackout14 (Jun 20, 2016)

Thistles said:


> View attachment 213906
> 
> My *Goddess* very obligingly gave me a window into her burrow right at the front of her new enclosure. Lucky me! Isn't she a good girl?
> 
> Edit: don't look too closely at other stuff. I am not smart. I did change the date lol. The fingerprints remain, though, and the tank is not exactly a masterpiece, but it works.


This is exactly what I want to build for
My queens and e murinus and h gigas is that a 5 or 10 gallon?


----------



## Thistles (Jun 20, 2016)

Blackout14 said:


> This is exactly what I want to build for
> My queens and e murinus and h gigas is that a 5 or 10 gallon?


Haha I went a little overboard... That's a 20 gallon high. The KBs supposedly dig burrows about 20 inches deep at the base of acacia bushes in the wild. I wanted to simulate that for her, so I put in a sort of fake root system and gave her a 2 foot tank to burrow in. A 5 would be sufficient, particularly for the Ephebopus. You don't need to be crazy like me. I did the double hinge thing to allow me more room to access the tank. It ain't pretty, but it's effective.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blackout14 (Jun 20, 2016)

Thistles said:


> Haha I went a little overboard... That's a 20 gallon high. The KBs supposedly dig burrows about 20 inches deep at the base of acacia bushes in the wild. I wanted to simulate that for her, so I put in a sort of fake root system and gave her a 2 foot tank to burrow in. A 5 would be sufficient, particularly for the Ephebopus. You don't need to be crazy like me. I did the double hinge thing to allow me more room to access the tank. It ain't pretty, but it's effective.


Haha that's awesome!  I dig the extra room maybe I'll go with a ten gallon.  I built 5's for
My bigger aborials I was gonna do the same thing but just much deeper sub dam I wanted the clear hinges but am
Impatient lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Thistles (Jun 20, 2016)

Very nice! Yeah, it's the same idea. Having a deeper area for substrate reduces the room you have to move your arm around in the tank, or put in decor and substrate or manipulate tongs or whatever. That's why I did the 3 part door. It's the same principle though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blackout14 (Jun 20, 2016)

Thistles said:


> Very nice! Yeah, it's the same idea. Having a deeper area for substrate reduces the room you have to move your arm around in the tank, or put in decor and substrate or manipulate tongs or whatever. That's why I did the 3 part door. It's the same principle though.


Hmm that's a good point I'll have to think about it a bit now lol


----------



## Thistles (Jun 20, 2016)

Blackout14 said:


> Hmm that's a good point I'll have to think about it a bit now lol


Yeah, it's not so straight forward. If I were handy, I would build my own enclosure with a front opening like that and also a top I could open to solve that problem. As it is, I just use the framework given by an already constructed tank.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blackout14 (Jun 20, 2016)

Thistles said:


> Yeah, it's not so straight forward. If I were handy, I would build my own enclosure with a front opening like that and also a top I could open to solve that problem. As it is, I just use the framework given by an already constructed tank.


Interesting I have taken tanks apart before I may have to play with it and see about making one open at the top good tips

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thistles (Jun 20, 2016)

Blackout14 said:


> Interesting I have taken tanks apart before I may have to play with it and see about making one open at the top good tips


Good luck  maybe make it slide? I dunno. Let me know if you work out a good design.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blackout14 (Jun 20, 2016)

Thistles said:


> Good luck  maybe make it slide? I dunno. Let me know if you work out a good design.


I'll post pics just gotta get my hands on a free ten gallon so I don't spend money to destroy one haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Jun 21, 2016)

Blackout14 said:


> I also remmeber reading somewere many years ago that the name baboon came from the idea that they we thought to be strong enough to eat primates at one point lol.  This was many many many years ago lol


It comes from the resemblance of their legs to a baboon's fingers.



Chris LXXIX said:


> Only to Africans, not every OW T's, because, if i'm not wrong, have heard time ago some stuff about their (T's) legs particular and a (true) Baboon chimps legs somewhat similarity.
> 
> Bah. Don't know, only thing i know is that the name 'Baboon', for those T's, sounds awesome :-s


Yeah, baboon ts are African....as in where baboons come from

Reactions: Like 2 | Helpful 1


----------



## Blackout14 (Jun 21, 2016)

cold blood said:


> It comes from the resemblance of their legs to a baboon's fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, baboon ts are African....as in where baboons come from


Ahh see I told you it was a long long time ago it was a show on a think nat geo when I was like 9 or 10 and what got me interested in ts.  I always had snakes ad monitors and stuff had one g rosea that I know no was a male it was another ten years before I started again  and now have the money to set them up nicely in enjoying it . Need more baboons! I seem to be buying dwarfs lately haha


----------



## Toff202 (Jun 21, 2016)

Some of my 'baboons':

Pterinochilus chordatus











Ceratogyrus marshalli
















Pterinochilus murinus 'RCF'






Ceratogyrus sanderi
















Monocentropus balfouri

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jun 21, 2016)

cold blood said:


> It comes from the resemblance of their legs to a baboon's fingers.


Yeah my man, that's what i'd wanted to say just that mixed the Baboons (chimps i mean) legs with fingers 

Have heard that as well time ago :-s

Reactions: Like 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 21, 2016)

cold blood said:


> It comes from the resemblance of their legs to a baboon's fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, baboon ts are African....as in where baboons come from


I remember you or someone else telling the same thing a while back, sorry to make you repeat yourself.


----------



## LuiziBee (Jun 21, 2016)

M. balfouri









MM Ceratogyrus sanderi (before and after maturing, actually)









C. marshalli (juvenile male)


P. murinus





P. lugardi

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 21, 2016)

Thistles said:


> I don't remember where I got them. It was like 4 years ago and the bookmark for the site was on an old computer that died. They're just some plastic ones I got from a site with stuff for acrylic.
> 
> Edit: did a quick search and found 'em here http://www.tapplastics.com/product/plastics/handles_hinges_latches/monster_micro_hinge/571
> 
> I used the micro ones I think, and the locks are also on that site.


Thanks!


----------



## fraz mclennan (Jun 21, 2016)

My new P. Murinus sling enjoying it's first meal.

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 1


----------



## Blackout14 (Jun 21, 2016)

fraz mclennan said:


> My new P. Murinus sling enjoying it's first meal.


I love feeding them they eat like monsters.  If that was our size that cricket would be equal to me eating a whole turkey lol


----------



## fraz mclennan (Jun 21, 2016)

Yeah it didn't last more than 5 seconds in there and it was all over it. Didn't even take long to eat the whole thing either.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Squidsalad (Jun 21, 2016)

Eucratoscelus pachypus, juvie stout legged baboon. <3 love them. There needs to be more!

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 22, 2016)

H. maculata in his/her tunnel.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## raggamuffin415 (Jun 22, 2016)

Ephebopus are not baboons btw... can see how E. Murinus and P. Murinus can be confused though.


----------



## XBabysinX (Jun 24, 2016)

My stunning 2 in. P. Muticus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrsHaas (Jun 26, 2016)

Chris11 said:


> Im wondering how said person got such a clear pic of I. mira.... rehousing probably right?! If i was more savvy with technology the pics qould be a-flowin righr now!!!


If you're talking AB my I mira pic, we just took the top off the Tupperware and I guess she was feeling bold That day.  My hubby always gets amazing pics of shy spiders... Who knows how.  Tarantula whisperer perhaps? Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Jun 26, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> View attachment 213719
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My hubs is dying for an h mac... He's all "don't worry they are super shy"... I'm def going to have him check this out and hopefully reevaluate his assumption!
@raggamuffin415 - looks pissed, babe...


----------



## MrsHaas (Jun 26, 2016)

Squidsalad said:


> View attachment 213966
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I miss mine... Is yours a male?  I don't see much fuzz on the back legs.


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 26, 2016)

MrsHaas said:


> My hubs is dying for an h mac... He's all "don't worry they are super shy"... I'm def going to have him check this out and hopefully reevaluate his assumption!
> @raggamuffin415 - looks pissed, babe...


Mine is shy, although I do see him/her out at night sometimes webbing and being a tarantula. I can't say this for all H. macs but mine is more likely to flee into the tube web than confront the tweezers and/or paintbrush. If you give them enough hiding spots and web anchors then they will scurry into the hide and not confront you, unless you're trying to make it go into a small knitter keeper in your bathroom sink when it escapes.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Jun 26, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> Mine is shy, although I do see him/her out at night sometimes webbing and being a tarantula. I can't say this for all H. macs but mine is more likely to flee into the tube web than confront the tweezers and/or paintbrush. If you give them enough hiding spots and web anchors then they will scurry into the hide and not confront you, unless you're trying to make it go into a small knitter keeper in your bathroom sink when it escapes.


I still don't feel ready, even w having 5 pokies.  Not sure why... But h Mac, s calcistum (sp?), and l violecepes (and some others) seem out of my league currently...  I don't want to jump in wout confidence.  So he's gonna have to wait!


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 26, 2016)

No rush, this hobby teaches patience, doe sit not?


----------



## MrsHaas (Jun 26, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> No rush, this hobby teaches patience, doe sit not?


Exaaaaactly!! He's always in such a rush.


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Jun 26, 2016)

MrsHaas said:


> Exaaaaactly!! He's always in such a rush.


So am I, I must admit, when it comes to Ts that is.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Jul 5, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> So am I, I must admit, when it comes to Ts that is.


You, sir, are correct! Looooool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Jul 5, 2016)

i thought this was supposed to be only a week. cant handle all the terrestrials..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Josh33Baboons (Jul 5, 2016)

P Murinus and P Muticus slings

Reactions: Like 2


----------

